# finished target box



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well,done something productive today and that was to finish my target box, i shot it un-finished for a while but today it is done by putting a roof on the dam thing bofore it started rotting.
the firs picture is the box with my target in side.
and the second picture is my plaster board target.
hope you like it.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Not to bad, it looks like it will last for a long time


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, heavy duty for sure. Looks good.


----------

